# Hk vp9



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Anybody seen it?

Heckler & Koch?s new VP9 striker fired pistol | Military Times GearScout


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not yet. It wasn't at Shot or the NRA show pictures weren't eve out till a few days ago. Have my name on a notification list when they come into stock.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It's a good looking pistol. One I'd like to get my hands on soon!


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Have always been a big fan of HK pistols. It started with the USP models and progressed backwards to the P9S series and P7 series and back to the HK4. Managed to bring each home, some multiples - all minty condition. Then came the P2000 series and my affection changed. They started to look like all the rest and I lost interest. Did grab the neat little and very comfortable P2000sk however. The P30 models came and I was still unimpressed as they just had that same fugly look to them. This one...while a natural direction to go is still nothing I'll likely find myself getting excited over. It's just fugly. Other than the slide ears and obviously the brand, nothing about it really attracts me to it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I just shot the HK P30v2 and was completely disappointed. The trigger pull is so long it is almost like kissing your sister. The pistol feels good in my hand, but I just did not like the trigger pull at all. When I compared it to my Glock 19, well there really was no comparison.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> I just shot the HK P30v2 and was completely disappointed. The trigger pull is so long it is almost like kissing your sister. The pistol feels good in my hand, but I just did not like the trigger pull at all. When I compared it to my Glock 19, well there really was no comparison.


There is no comparison to a hammer fired anything and striker fired anyrhing. Two totally different systems. Not to mention the V2 is the heavy LEM.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I agree. I did not like it at all. I am sure I'd be ok with the hammer fired version, and I'd like to check the new striker fired version, but I know for sure the V2 is out for me. One thing is that even among the striker fired system pistols, I am so accustomed to the Glock that I doubt I'll find anything I like better.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well...had to scroll back to the top to make sure that I wasn't on a Glock love site.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

warbird1 said:


> Well...had to scroll back to the top to make sure that I wasn't on a Glock love site.


LOL! Truth is that I'm not really a "Glock" lover as much as I'm a proficiency lover. I LOVE Sigs. I like Glocks, but I am just better with a Glock in my hand than I am with a Sig. Now that isn't to say I can't hit the target with a Sig. It just means I can shoot faster and better with the Glock than with the Sig. The DA trigger system just suits me, much to my shagrin. Then when you compare cost of Glock to Sig, well...there is no comparison. I will admit I am not a big HK pistol fan, but this model does fit my hand pretty well. That said, the trigger system, although it may very well be "better" than Glocks does not work for me as well as the Glock's.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone gotten any time with the VP9? Thinking about picking one up this weekend, would like some input.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, the HK VP9 with Night Sights and three hi-cap mags was put on layaway today. After comparing the HK and the M11 (slickguns.com deal) the HK won me over hands down. Fantastically well balanced weapon, feels solid and the ergonomics beats anything I've encountered to date. But the thing that impressed me most is the trigger. It is crisp with a very quick reset. As close to a 1911 as I've ever felt a factory trigger on a striker fired pistol. Worth the time to check one out if you're a striker fire guy/gal.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Was able to shoot the VP9 at the range today. It is really a smooth shooting pistol. The trigger really has a very nice break and the reset is very quick. It will definitely give Glock a run for the money, but it will likely take a very long and thorough process to market this pistol to beat the Glock market. That said, I think this pistol could definitely make it interesting. Priced at $599 at the local stores, it should compete quite well. I got night sights and three mags for $699, which I though was a pretty decent deal. Still, a Glock at the $450 blue label comes with the three backstraps and three magazines makes that process of catching up quite difficult. Good luck!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Welp...today I traded my VP9 for another Glock 19 Gen 4. I've been having issues with the slide locking back and/or releasing home on the last round. This is an issue that I think HK will eventually modify on the slide release, but their correspondence with me does not indicate they believe there is a problem with the gun. 

It is unfortunate b/c I really liked the pistol, but I just can't get over the fact that my strong hand thumb trips the slide when shooting. I've worked on adjusting my grip, but it never really felt right. So, it's official. I am back to the Glock 19 Gen 4 for my EDC. Had some nice Trijicon HD yellow dot sights installed, and I'm out the door. I guess this time it is true. I've finally learned my lesson that the Glock 19 is my best EDC pistol.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Welp...today I traded my VP9 for another Glock 19 Gen 4. I've been having issues with the slide locking back and/or releasing home on the last round. This is an issue that I think HK will eventually modify on the slide release, but their correspondence with me does not indicate they believe there is a problem with the gun.
> 
> It is unfortunate b/c I really liked the pistol, but I just can't get over the fact that my strong hand thumb trips the slide when shooting. I've worked on adjusting my grip, but it never really felt right. So, it's official. I am back to the Glock 19 Gen 4 for my EDC. Had some nice Trijicon HD yellow dot sights installed, and I'm out the door. I guess this time it is true. I've finally learned my lesson that the Glock 19 is my best EDC pistol.


I responded to your decision to do this on another thread so I won't bother with that here.

Have you handled the M&P 9c by chance? I bought one last year and it is a very nice little package. A little smaller that the G19 but still a very good concealing 9mm pistol. Mine came with a terrible trigger, over nine pounds, but that was easily correctable ith an Apex DCAEK installed but keeping the stock OEM trigger spring.

I currently am giving some thought to the CZ 75D Compact PCR which really looks like a great little 9mm pistol. Only downside is that it is a double action design. If I get one, I will swap out the hammer spring for a 13-pound unit like I did with my CZ 75B Omega. But take a look at the M&P 9c and let me know what you think.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I responded to your decision to do this on another thread so I won't bother with that here.
> 
> Have you handled the M&P 9c by chance? I bought one last year and it is a very nice little package. A little smaller that the G19 but still a very good concealing 9mm pistol. Mine came with a terrible trigger, over nine pounds, but that was easily correctable ith an Apex DCAEK installed but keeping the stock OEM trigger spring.
> 
> I currently am giving some thought to the CZ 75D Compact PCR which really looks like a great little 9mm pistol. Only downside is that it is a double action design. If I get one, I will swap out the hammer spring for a 13-pound unit like I did with my CZ 75B Omega. But take a look at the M&P 9c and let me know what you think.


I did look at the M&P, but I must admit not the compact. Ultimately, I decided to go back to Glock b/c I have more time with it than the M&P. I looked at the CZ75 Compact, and it just didn't fit me as well as I wanted it to. I really like the CZs, but I think at the end of the day, I truly prefer the striker fire design for EDC. I will have to handle the M&P9c and let you know.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> I just shot the HK P30v2 and was completely disappointed. The trigger pull is so long it is almost like kissing your sister. The pistol feels good in my hand, but I just did not like the trigger pull at all. When I compared it to my Glock 19, well there really was no comparison.


Ya the P30 is a total bummer!

Only a NY lawyer could love the trigger pull!

The trigger pull was so long I forgot what I was doing when it finally broke.

I had actually thought about buying one until today.....now not in a million years!

That said I do want to try out the VP9. BUT I will try the trigger out first.

I hope they did a better job!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

neorebel said:


> Ya the P30 is a total bummer!
> 
> Only a NY lawyer could love the trigger pull!
> 
> ...


The VP9 trigger is superb. My only issue with it is the location of the slide release. It is located exactly where I rest my thumb causing me to either inadvertently release the slide home after the last round, or worse, locking the slide back while shooting. Just traded mine for another Glock 19 Gen 4 yesterday.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I just started another thread. lol here's her first outing!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice! What range?


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> Nice! What range?


Shot from the 5,7 and 15 yard line. Just using enough time to line up the front sight and a good even trigger squeeze. The gun amazed me! I just put the front dot on where I wanted to punch the whole and it drilled it!


----------

